
The X-Files and the Scully Effect - mathgenius
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08-19/x-files-and-scully-effect-real-world-phenomenon-women-in-stem/12562440
======
mindcrime
Being both male and white, I have little or no standing to talk about this
area, but I will say this. I thought the Black Panther movie was awesome in
many ways, but one really stood out to me. And that was how there was one
character (Shuri) who was a young black female, who was one of the heroes of
the story, and was a hero based on her intellect. I can't help but imagine
that there were many young women, and young black women in particular, in the
audiences, who were really inspired by Shuri. Especially when you consider how
many movies and TV shows you see where any young black female character is
either an abused victim, a prostitute, or just the girlfriend of the gang
leader, or some other stereotype with mostly negative connotations.

